# Install Quickbooks Pro for Mac on Windows Vista?



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

I am the new treasurer of a charitable organization and they use Quickbooks Pro for a Mac.

Is there a way to install it on my Windows Vista desktop. I heard that some software as paralle l and Fusion must be used to do the conversion.

Are they workable


----------



## helpmerick (May 1, 2007)

Sorry, no can do. What you heard about was running Windows on a Mac using Parallels or a Virtual machine.

One thing you might look into, however, is the online version of Quickbooks which is operating system neutral, and for organizations where treasurers and equipment changes, the hand off can be much easier. http://quickbooks.intuit.com/

Good luck.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

I just called support, an upgrade to the latest Mac facilitates it to hopefully run on a PC.

My rudimentary search indicates that Qucikbooks on a Mac is not very good.


----------



## helpmerick (May 1, 2007)

Good luck...do look at the online version of Quickbooks too.


----------

